# THIS WILL MAKE YOU CRY!!!!



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

He's skinning/cleaning Caribe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

I hope he will be bit in the ass for this killing spree


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Just be thankful its only Caribe, imaging if they were huge Rhoms, or Manuelli!!


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

damn....... that sux.








i think he needs to stop gutting them caribe and send the next batch he catchs to me


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Just be thankful its only Caribe, imaging if they were huge Rhoms, or Manuelli!!


 oh hell naw if that was the case id go there and slap him in the face with the rhom he gutted.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

A nice feast for the family


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

huh Ms Natt me hungry..........


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

guys gotta eat


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

wounder just what they do taste like?......where can we get some fillets?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I hear they taste just like "SNAPPER".

I have never tried them.

Let us know... :smile:


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

That's alot of fish there. wonder if he knows he could make some great cash for selling those


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

over there that is their native fish and there are a shitload of them, they dont care.


----------



## snoop1320 (Jul 15, 2003)

people over there might think we are crazy killing bass over here...we could make tons of money selling those over there.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

thats innes on vacation!


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Don't they do that to dogs and cats in some countries?


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

Noble said:


> Don't they do that to dogs and cats in some countries?


 yeah....my aunt lives in korea and its normal to eat dogs and cats for her, but she says we are crazy to kill chickens and eat them.


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

Dirty, lazy, Peruvian. Can't find a real job so 
he has to cut up fish for a living. Just like the
Spanish race in America.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

oh my...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats Shred Rev on his last fishing trip to the amazon with SharkAquarium (or was it Aquascape that does those trips?)


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i would be more than happy to pay him as much as the meals would cost to spare those lifes...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

it's like use eating salmon, or anyother common lake fish. it's no big deal. it probly taste good because of the piranhas's diet. unlike lobster he doesn't eat sh*t his whole life.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

What if a goldfish lover saw what my piranhas did to this lil guy?

Wish they would finish him off. hes been like this for hours. Its actually worse the other goldfish have been biting him too for some reason.

His lil guts are hangin out. If the p's don't finish him I think I'll havta euthanize it.

Or maybe I just poke iwth a needle so more blood comes out and makes P's pay attention.


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I count a minimum of $1300 worth of caribe there. Your right


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> A nice feast for the family


 p-soup... :sad:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I count a minimum of $1300 worth of caribe there. Your right


 If he only knew that!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Although it seems like a massacre to us as "p keepers" to him thats just food. Like it was mentioned earlier piranhas are in abundance to their local waters and they have been doing this way before piranhas were kept in home aquariums.

Now quick someone get his personal info so that I can have him ship me some extras


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

How did he catch the caribes? by net or did he poison that section of the river?









I agree, the dude needs to feed himself and the tribe.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> He's skinning/cleaning Caribe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

Off with his head!


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

u know how easy it would be to catch those. Stick any peice of meat and u got a p on. That would be a nasty fight. I wonder if it is very tasty. I feel bad for the poor buggers and the goldfish with the intestines hanging out.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

robrudy50 said:


> Dirty, lazy, Peruvian. Can't find a real job so
> he has to cut up fish for a living. Just like the
> Spanish race in America.


 I REALLY HOPE UR JOKING THAT WAS REALY UNCALLED FOR AND IM SUPRISED NO ONE ELSE SAID ANYTHING ABOUT IT


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> robrudy50 said:
> 
> 
> > Dirty, lazy, Peruvian. Can't find a real job so
> ...


 ya that was a harsh generelization you lazy fat mofo american j/k!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> robrudy50 said:
> 
> 
> > Dirty, lazy, Peruvian. Can't find a real job so
> ...


 yeah.. wtf?.. im not hispanic but still wtf.. that was uncalled for.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

The goldfish with guts hanging has been put out of his pain. The P's finally noticed him suffering and finished him off.

I felt alot better after it was over. I am not very skittish myself but for some reason I felt bad for the goldie having to suffer for a little bit.

The guy wth the P's is just diong his job.

I watched the Piranha special on discovery and it leavs you with the impression taht even if there are 1000 kids cleaning 30 piranhas each that there are still enbough P's to go around for every man, woman, animal, insect on the planet.

Just aren't very many up here in the U.S. so we have a sense of thier value.

WHere as we could care less for a Large mouth Bass but some one in South America Might have a "RARE Noth American" example of one in a Pet tank hehehe.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

That is so terrible, what a waste


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

damn, i would trade him 50 live ones for a dog. that would be a hefty meal.


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

Piranhas are eaten just as us Americans eat Trout and other native Fish. There is an abundance of these pictures on the net.

here is another one for you viewing pleasure:









If you need more just search google images.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ima move to S. america and be the piranha saint.. 
haaha


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pretty normal here in Venezuela where most natives get some fish to eat and survive...i don´t even eat fish but i can´t blame this people...







!


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)




----------

